# using superstreets and how do you match up roads?



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

guys, I want to make additional roads but want to blend it into the superstreets. how do I do it? materials? thanks 
Chris


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What's "superstreets'? Pete


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think most people either paint the tracks and the roads the same color, or find a paint color close to the SS and paint the roads that color.

norgale, superstreets is a track system K-Line/Lionel marketed that had rails embedded in a road surface that could be used for trolley lines down a street, or a rail line.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I never knew that O gauge trolley tracks existed. They must be pretty thick to encapsulate track, so whatever you'd add on to them would also need to have some elevation to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go, the Lionel Page on SuperStreets.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OK I see. Looks pretty neat but havn't seen that in HO yet. Thanks for the link John. Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

norgale said:


> OK I see. Looks pretty neat but havn't seen that in HO yet. Thanks for the link John. Pete


thats because its "O" gage,........ HO ?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That stuff is sweet looking, makes me want to dump my HO and N scale and go O-27...



...if I wanted to spend the rest of my life sleeping in the rabbit hutch


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> That stuff is sweet looking, makes me want to dump my HO and N scale and go O-27...
> 
> 
> 
> ...if I wanted to spend the rest of my life sleeping in the rabbit hutch


O-27 ? thats Grandpaws trains, "O" SCALE if you really want to be broke, But they or soooooo sweet ! I will gladly live in a rabbit hutch as long as I can run my "O" scale trains .JMO


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ya! It's HO as in HoHOHO, ya know? Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

old464 said:


> guys, I want to make additional roads but want to blend it into the superstreets. how do I do it? materials? thanks
> Chris


Why don't you buy some of the Y's and more superstreets?

That would look nice.:thumbsup:

It is a nice way to set up a trolley running through town, got a trolley house and bumpers for the dead ends.
I guess most trains could run through town on them?
Transitions for tube track or fast track is nice too.

There is not too much superstreets for sale on e bay.
Once you get them I guess you keep them.
You think there would be more for sale, maybe in a few years from now.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

i got alot of superstreets from ebayers. is cheaper and I got alot. I will post some pics of what I did. I went to home depot and got a sheet of masonite. tis was the same thickness as the superstreets. I built pieces and gridwork to build actual road. looks pretty good, I have to stripe it and age it a little, bit it was like 6.00 for a sheet... cheap! used primer/filler and it sealed and builded up. color is close to the superstreets.

They were supposed to make a switch, but never did it. so I used Y's and curves and such but in a city scene its tough to make grid streets. I made these inserts and it looks like a more realistic setting. 

Ill post up pics tommorow
Chris


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok it's tomorrow. Where are the pics? This sounds good so I'd like to see what you've done. Pete


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

*my you tube channel*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA-kFqiLr6Y&feature=g-upl&context=G2a6a83fAUAAAAAAABAA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGVXPlKs8_w&feature=context&context=G2a6a83fAUAAAAAAABAA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP-J8G28dvk&feature=context&context=G2a6a83fAUAAAAAAABAA

here is my youtube channel. with christmas and work, its tough to get things upgraded on the pics and stuff, but I have 3 videos so far. 

Chris


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the videos Old464. I like your Southern Crescent engine. Looks great. You have a lot of railroading going on there and I can see what your going through with the superstreets. Putting that around all those trolly tracks is quite a job. Very nice layout. Thanks. Pete


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

It has the 2 levels, just finished the mountains. basically paper painted and cumpled and stapled. I will be adding rocks and material to make look better. it is alot of railroading in there. its in my living room for the season, so its tight. I am doing a center valley with the fake water and a boat I got at a show that lights up. 

I need some stick on lights to light up my building fronts. I'' film that and tak pictures tonight. I am finally off work for a week for the holiday and will have time to fool with it. 

I love the cresent limited. I had to work on it, it had no box and rust on the rollers and wheels and smelled musty. took er all apart and cleaned and lubed and she looks good. The cab is bent from a fall. I need to think of how to bend it back with heat not too red to melt it but I woudl like to get it back again and just paint the top cab to match the rest. But she runs good and the steam sound is pretty good. I put new foam on the board contact in the tender to keep from shorting. 

Those old tenders, I hae a jersey central plastic 2-4-2. light blue tender was not good as I thought. I hooked it to my black 8800 442 and it works fine. its in the resistor of the engine on some of these. So I need a new resistor in some of my old ones.

I want to step into MTH stuff too. got a bug again. im only 37 last of a few Gen xers that like this stuff. I work in the construction inspection and plan review workforce, so I like construction stuff. A reason to build my own town. Someday I will have a layout that shows maybe how a town should be layed out! Pittsburgh is a mess! most 20 somethings could care less too much work for them. they don't appreciate it.


----------

